# PWN - Parkway Corporate



## tothemax6 (20 February 2011)

Hi All,

Spotted this IPO for Potash West. Appears to be a company that is going to engage in glauconite exploration, (glauconite being convertible into potash). Sounds interesting if you are one (like me) who sees there being increasing demand for food (and thus fertilizer). 

http://potashwest.com.au/


----------



## Beaver82 (5 June 2011)

*Re: PWN - Potash West*

This stock has had a pretty decent start. Currently Buy volume holding strong. Potash could still be the flavour of the month after all.

Keep an eye on this speccy!


----------



## springhill (23 June 2012)

*Re: PWN - Potash West*

PWN is one i've had on a watchlist for a while, as yet I have seen no signals, nor any information released that tells me this is a buy.

Recently that have reported that an interview with Clive Tompkins of Finance News Network is now available on the Company’s website.
Direct link here.
http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/Di...West_190612_M.mp4|Int_PotashWest_190612_H.mp4

Company presentation for June 2012 here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120612/pdf/426s3jm111j69b.pdf

Plenty of interesting information, particularly the population/arable land ratio.

IIR have released this research report
http://www.potashwest.com.au/UserFiles/0006 PWN Research Report 10 May 12.pdf

Arrowhead have issued this one.
http://www.potashwest.com.au/UserFiles/PWN - ABID Report - 24May12.pdf

PWN have also recently received the recent granting ofthree Exploration Licences covering the central and western portions of the Dandaragan
Trough, located 60km north of Perth in Western Australia, which is potentially the world’s largest
glauconite deposit
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120531/pdf/426l21v52tkpp0.pdf


A 2,500m drilling program at Marchagee and Walyoo Hill is scheduled to commence in the first
week of June. In the third week of June up to 10,000m of air core drilling will begin at the Dinner
Hill prospect.
The drilling program is designed to test the continuity of the greensand host unit at Dinner Hill
and provide sufficient sample density for the definition of a JORC compliant potash resource.


----------



## joea (23 June 2012)

*Re: PWN - Potash West*

sorry stuffed up, cannot delete post.


----------



## System (9 December 2016)

On December 9th, 2016, Potash West NL changed its name to Parkway Minerals NL.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2021)

Came across Parkway Minerals in a spread on Lions Bay, listed in Canada but it is really Melbourne through and through as it is led by John Byrne, the former financial journalist who has decades of experience in the mining investment space. That is reflected in Lions Bay also holding strategic stakes in the following ASX listed companies: Elementos (ELT), Parkway (PWN), Kalina Power (KPO) and South Hartz Potash (SHP).

Since  backing into/ squeezing out Potash West, Parkway was described as an exploration company focused on the exploration for minerals and commercialisation of proprietary brine processing technologies, with applications in the energy and mining sectors.      

raised $850k in Sept 2017 for a planned 12 month exploration programme  at Lake Barlee.
raised $500k; funds will be used to participate in placement for Davenport Resources, building on exploration success at South Harz potash project. 
$2.78 Million Capital Raising in Dec 2019, buying into CPC (and knowledging the likely requirement to raise additional funds in order to pursue a number of key priorities, most notably relating to the commercialisation of the aMES™ technology)



> _Fortunately, the investment community has immediately recognised the scale of the opportunity before us, and through the recent SPP and placement, has enabled us to rapidly recapitalise the company and to focus on executing our 2020 Business Plan_.



.... which looks like the third or fourth change of direction since 2017.

And now, 2021, it's a water company. A technology company. A miner of funding from near and far
• Strong balance sheet with $7.5 million in cash reserves as at 30 June 2021. 
• Reported cash balance excludes undrawn grant funds, anticipated R&D tax incentive rebate and the significant build-up in pre-paid inventory by PPS.

*PARKWAY PROCESS SOLUTIONS (PPS) *
• Establishment of Integrated Water Treatment Business: 
o Successful development of industrial water treatment products and services business, with preliminary launch of PPS on 8 July 2021. 
o Integration of Multi-Wet into the new PPS business, completed successfully.  
o PPS awarded 2-stage contract to design wastewater treatment plant. 
o Group sales of $260,000 achieved during the quarter. 

*PARKWAY PROCESS TECHNOLOGIES (PPT) *
• Commercialisation Progress  -  Continued progress in leveraging proprietary process technology platform to support existing and emerging business development initiatives.  
•* iBC® Technology *
o Testwork on industrial waste brines, continues to demonstrate the substantial operational, financial and sustainability advantages of the iBC® technology. 
o Successful production of ultra-high concentrations of sodium hydroxide. 
• *aMES® Technology *
o The aMES® pilot plant and KLPP-PFS are assisting discussions to commercialise the technology platform in a range of high-value applications. 
o The recently upgraded state-of-the-art aMES® pilot plant, has undergone multistage operations, further demonstrating the advantages of the technology.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Since  backing into/ squeezing out Potash West, Parkway was described as an exploration company focused on the exploration for minerals and commercialisation of proprietary brine processing technologies, with applications in the energy and mining sectors.
> 
> And now, 2021, it's a water technology company. Strong balance sheet with $7.5 million in cash reserves as at 30 June 2021.




Parkway Minerals continues to hold an equity interest in the *Karinga Lakes Potash Project.* As a result of a tenement rationalisation process, during the quarter no substantive mining exploration activities occurred in relation to this project. Down the track, PWN anticipates satisfying the earn in requirements to have acquired a 40% working interest in the project, without making significant further investment.


----------



## barney (29 August 2021)

Nice research @Dona Ferentes 

I like the current vibe/chart etc

Orders placed as a result of above. 

Initial order of 500000 @ 0.015

Be interesting to see if any Supply jumps on the market depth at the pre open tomorrow. 

An unusual amount of Supply may or may not influence whether I leave the order in place

My  gut says .015 will be a "reasonable" entry level for an accumulation trade.  Time will tell


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Since  backing into/ squeezing out Potash West, Parkway was described as an exploration company focused on the exploration for minerals and commercialisation of proprietary brine processing technologies, with applications in the energy and mining sectors.
> 
> .... the third or fourth change of direction since 2017.
> 
> And now, 2021, it's a water company. A technology company.



Change is afoot



> _"The completion of the change in company type announced today, to a public company limited by shares, enables the recently renamed *Parkway Corporate Limited *(*PWN*) to advance a range of strategic interests, without the constraints of the legacy company name or corporate structure.  We remain fully focused on advancing our stated dual objectives of building an industrial water treatment business through Parkway Process Solutions, whilst concurrently advancing the further development and commercialisation of our portfolio of next-generation water treatment technologies. _





> _By adopting this parallel approach, our objective is to build an operating capability and revenue base, whilst simultaneously developing a platform from which we can deliver increasingly sophisticated industrial-scale water treatment solutions. We continue to make strong progress towards achieving our stated objectives and look forward to sharing further updates (including in an upcoming corporate update), shortly.”_






> _Exchanging all precious gifts
> But you better take your diamond ring, you better PWN it babe
> You used to be so amused ... "_


----------



## barney (1 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Change is afoot




Mmmm.   Interesting, thanks DF.  

I ended up dropping my original order at 015 on Monday and placed a smaller order in the 013 queue which got filled Tuesday, so I am now a small shareholder.

The Market Depth is still pretty thin back up to 016 so be interesting how any news gets treated over the next few weeks.  

Watching a bit closer now


----------



## System (3 September 2021)

On September 3rd, 2021, Parkway Minerals NL changed its name to Parkway Corporate Limited.
.


----------



## barney (3 September 2021)

System said:


> On September 3rd, 2021, Parkway Minerals NL changed its name to Parkway Corporate Limited.
> .




Picked up a second handful of these at 014  Now they have the name change completed there is expectation of some further news

Market Depth seems to be strengthening around the 014   Sit back and see what eventuates


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2021)

barney said:


> Picked up a second handful of these at 014
> Market Depth seems to be strengthening around the 014   Sit back and see what eventuates



well, *6 million at 015 *eventuated at 1305 hr

and the remaining 9 million sitting at 015 moved away, up and dispersed higher


----------



## barney (3 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> well, *6 million at 015 *eventuated at 1305 hr   and the remaining 9 million sitting at 015 moved away, up and dispersed higher




PWN have purchased a NT Pump Company (Mawpump) to compliment their future waste water plans 

$1.3 million cost with a contingency that Mawpump beats a baseline income of $2.25 million over the next 12 months

Only a small deal but sounds like a smart one with little risk and plenty of upside potential with associated synergies.  


Presentation re Deal etc


Close at 014 but VWAP was around 0148


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

barney said:


> PWN ; Close at 014 but VWAP was around 0148




plenty of undisclosed on both sides, with PWN changing hands at 0.014

Which way will it break? After 16 million going at that price today after similar lack of movement for a couple of weeks, we have just some buys on Chi-X at 015. Has the logjam burst?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2022)

after travelling sideways and down for the last year, the agreement with Worley (WOR) has bought a bit of activity to the stock ... but still only $0.01

The Amendment Agreement makes the following key changes to the Global Strategic Cooperation Agreement: 

Application to iBC® technology – the scope and commercial terms of the Global Strategic Cooperation Agreement (including the parties’ innovative revenue sharing model and mutual exclusivities) have been expanded to apply to the Company’s iBC® technology (a patented brine causticisation technology), in addition to the Company’s aMES® technology; 
Extended term – the term of the Global Strategic Cooperation Agreement has been extended for an additional two years, by amending the initial term of three years to an updated term of five years
Group Managing Director & CEO, Bahay Ozcakmak, makes the following comments: 


> “_In parallel with our ongoing efforts to commercialise our highly innovative aMES® technology, we have been actively pursuing a number of substantial projects potentially suitable for the application of our iBC® technology....._






> _ " ... As we progress to the next stage of our relationship with Worley, we look forward to further leveraging Worley’s extensive capabilities and global reach, to deliver improved sustainability outcomes for our clients. We are fortunate to have the support of a closely aligned global engineering company of the calibre of Worley, enabling us to better leverage our own capabilities and process technologies"_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 April 2022)

the Life of Brine



> The company continues to make significant progress towards commercialising a range of industrial water treatment related technologies (including, amongst others, its iBC® technology).  The Company has been interested in providing solutions for the Australian coal seam gas  industry for a number of years, as the multi-billion dollar industry is responsible for generating in excess of 55,000 megalitres of associated water, annually.






> Since acquiring the patented iBC® technology in May 2020, the Company has performed a range of evaluations and piloting activities, to assess the potential for the iBC® technology to treat wastewaters generated by the CSG industry. Additionally, Parkway has recently commenced the construction of a larger and more sophisticated iBC® pilot plant, to further advance the commercialisation of the iBC® technology.  On the basis of our highly successful piloting activities and industry collaboration (including with Worley, through our recently expanded Strategic Partnership Agreement) to date, we believe that the Company is well positioned to continue progressing the commercialisation of the iBC® technology.




and also announced today:

The Company has entered into a material contract with QGC Pty Limited (a Shell Group company), one of Australia's leading natural gas producers.  The material contract is based on Parkway performing a range of evaluations and assessing the feasibility of treating waste brine derived from QGC’s coal seam gas water treatment plants, using Parkway’s iBC® technology. 

*Material Terms of the Feasibility Study Contract *
Parkway’s feasibility study related activities will primarily consist of iBC® based:

_Process simulation & modelling _
_Process piloting activities _
_ Process and project engineering activities _
_Technoeconomic analysis _
_Project management_


----------



## barney (7 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *the Life of Brine*




Lol ....Quote of the week for mine @Dona Ferentes 

For anyone who is not versed in Monty Python (is that possible)






On a more important note;  I still hold my modest holding in this little battler so it was nice to see it jump today

I think it has much potential based on its technology so I will hold until it realises it potential, or goes bust


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2022)

Late announcement... missed it playing taxi dad....

Blessed are the big noses....


----------



## frugal.rock (18 July 2022)

ASX Announcement
24 JUNE 2022
PARKWAY INCREASES OWNERSHIP IN KARINGA LAKES POTASH PROJECT (KLPP) FROM 15% TO 40%

 Parkway Corporate Limited (“Parkway” or the “Company”) (ASX: PWN) is pleased to advise the Company has satisfied its obligations under the Karinga Lakes Potash Project (KLPP) joint venture and has therefore increased its interest in the KLPP from 15% to 40%.
The KLPP is a joint venture between Verdant Minerals Pty Ltd and Parkway Ventures Pty Ltd (a wholly  owned subsidiary of the Company), which is administered through Territory Potash Pty Ltd.

3 year chart, weekly bars.


----------



## barney (18 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> PARKWAY INCREASES OWNERSHIP IN KARINGA LAKES POTASH PROJECT (KLPP) FROM 15% TO 40%




Thanks for the update Rock ...... I ended up selling my PWN holding a  couple of months back to cover another trade

The Cash to Market Cap ratio is still good for a Spec so there is every chance it could do something ($4mill to $22 mill)


----------

